# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Physikums-Thread (Frhjahr 17)

## Zahnfee12

Hallo liebe Zahnis!

Wahrscheinlich ist es noch viel zu frh und die meisten haben in diesem Semester noch ganz andere Sorgen, wie z.B. ich den erfolgreichen Abschluss des Phantom-I-Kurses. 

Allerdings kommt da ja trotzdem unaufhaltsam etwas Groes auf uns zu- unser PHYSIKUM -.  ::-stud:  ::-stud: 


Meine Frage wre daher, ob ihr euch da schon eine Art "Lernplan" gemacht habt bzw. ob ihr schon in den kommenden Ferien etwas dafr tun wollt. Damit meine ich nur z.B. Zusammenfassungen erstellen oder die richtigen Bcher besorgen.  :Grinnnss!:   :bhh:   ::-oopss: 

LG, Zahnfee12

----------


## Weisheitszahn08

Hier, ich. :-Party

Ich habe im Moment auch noch Phantom-I und zhle einfach nur noch die Tage, bis wir eeeendlich Ferien haben!! 
Dieser praktische Teil schlaucht wirklich sehr, finde ich. 

Meine Taktik ist es eigentlich immer, mglichst frh anzufangen, um dann am Ende einen gewissen Puffer zu haben. 
Also denke ich mal, werde ich die Ferien nutzen, um meinen Stoff, lernbereit zu machen.   :Woow:

----------


## Zahnfee12

Puhh... Wenigstens einer.  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss: 

Ich bin gerade bei meiner Biochemie-Zusammenfassung und knnte jetzt schon  :Heul:  :Heul:  :keule:  :keule: . 

Und der Stoff schon nur von BC scheint ENDLOS!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_09122016_1

Gelscht

----------


## Handwerker

Oha was ist denn mit Dir los ! Du scheinst ja vllig depri zu sein !
Zieh dir mal en ticket und komm wieder runter , da ist noch gengend Zeit !

----------


## ehemaliger User_09122016_1

gelscht

----------


## ehemaliger User_09122016_1

gelscht

----------


## Zahnfee12

Oh, ich verstehe dich da vollkommen.  :Grinnnss!:  
Hab bis letzte Woche versucht BC aus einem dickeren Wlzer zusammenzufassen, weil ich nicht so der Typ bin, der gut aus Bchern lernen kann, aber gut, was solls. Ich habe dieses Rausgeschreibe jetzt aufgegeben und mich den ML-Heften gewidmet, in der Hoffnung, dass ich so schneller vorankomme. 
Aber diese Panikattacken hatte ich auch schon ein- bis zweimal.  :dagegen:

----------


## Zahnfee12

Ehm, das bedeutet, dass mit nicht gengend =5 und mit schlecht= 6 gemeint ist, soweit ich mich erinnere.

----------


## Weisheitszahn08

Puhh... Also ich bin gerade dabei alle meine Termine und die Lernziele, die ich schaffen will, in einer Tabelle zu erfassen. 

Gestern hat uns der Prof. fr Zahnerhaltungskunde immerhin schon mal die Physikumstermine fr die praktische und mdl. Prfung in diesem Fach gezeigt. Also stehen immerhin schon mal da die Termine... Sind zwar nicht so viele, aber immerhin... Wisst ihr schon was?  :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_09122016_1

gelscht

----------


## Weisheitszahn08

Na ich habe mir die restlichen Tage bis zum Physikum notiert und dann daneben geschrieben, wann was so ansteht, in Bezug auf private Termine und anstehende Prfungen des laufenden Semesters etc. und habe mir dann immer dazu geschrieben, in welcher Woche ich Anatomie, BC, Physio o.. lernen will und auch, wann ich Wiederholungen einplane. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich den Plan einhalten kann und dass das alles klappt, so wie ich mir das vorstelle. =D

Wie ist denn deine aktuelle Stimmungslage?  :hmmm...:  
Wieder besser oder bist du immer noch so super berfordert?

----------


## ehemaliger User_09122016_1

gelscht

----------


## ehemaliger User_09122016_1

gelscht

----------


## Weisheitszahn08

Wir haben auch den Phantom2-Kurs. 
Ich lerne die Fcher wochenweise, also immer von Montag bis Freitag. Am Samstag wiederhole ich das gelernte der Woche davor und Sonntags gebe ich mir frei.  :hmmm...:  
Habe fr Physio und BC ein Kurzlehrbuch, fr Anatomie die Prometheus-Reihe, fr Histo den Lllmann-Rauch und fr ZEK das Curriculum Prothetik. 

Du so?  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## ehemaliger User_09122016_1

gelscht

----------


## ehemaliger User_09122016_1

gelscht

----------


## ehemaliger User_09122016_1

gelscht

----------


## Weisheitszahn08

Habe fr Physio und BC die Kurzlehrbcher von Mediscript.  :Top: 
Habe den Llli schon whrend des Histo-Kurses zusammengefasst.  :hmmm...: 

Ja, was bleibt mir denn anderes brig.  :grrrr....:  
So 1-2 h versuche ich danach schon noch hinzubekommen. Klappt nicht immer, aber irgendwie muss man sich ja aufraffen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_09122016_1

gelscht

----------


## Kretschmann

Mal so in die Runde gefragt: Hat jemand Scripte/eine Idee wie er die ganzen zahnrztliche propdeutischen Themen lernt? find die ja zum teil sehr langatmig geschrieben und z.T unntig verkompliziert in den Bchern.

----------


## Weisheitszahn08

Das ist mir gestern auch aufgefallen, als ich ein paar Notizen zum Thema "Einfhrung in die Teilprothetik" machen wollte. 
Ich habe im Curriculum nachgelesen und war sofort von der Textmenge erschlagen. 
In der VL hatte der Prof. nicht einmal annhernd so viel auf den Folien zu stehen.  ::-oopss: 

Bin mir da also auch noch nicht so sicher, wie ich das handhaben mchte.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ende-in-Sicht

Leute, Leute.  :Grinnnss!:  
Macht euch doch blo nicht so verrckt... Das Physikum schaffen jedes Jahr sooo viele, da werdet ihr schon nicht durchfallen.  :hmmm...: 
Wir haben im letzten Jahr erst um Weihnachten rum angefangen zu lernen und haben auch bestanden.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## zahnkranz

Hat hier jemand schon seine Prfer? In 2 Wochen soll das Physikum beginnen und ich hab sie immer noch nicht.

----------


## Zahnfee12

Wir Kriegen unsere Prfer vorher gar nicht gesagt. Wir gucken dann einfach, wer da sitzt. ✌🏻😂

----------


## zahnkranz

Echt krass,... dann bin ich mal gleich dankbar und nehme meine Beschwerde zurck. Also bei uns ist das so, das man altprotokolle hat und je nach Prfer, kann man sich schon gezielt vorbereiten, und von Prfer zu Prfer ist es sehr unterschiedlich. Je nach Prfer kann man auch gezielt viele Themen weglassen. Mir bringt es aber nicht wenn ich die Prfer eine Woche vorher erfahre bis dahin muss ich dann doch alles lernen.

----------


## zahnkranz

Diejenigen die im Sommer das Physikum machen die haben das noch besser die erfahren die Prfer immer sechs Wochen vorher und knnen sich viel besser vorbereiten. Komisch dass das in jeder Uni anders gemacht wird. Das ist schon ein gewisser Vorteil im Physikum den anderen gegenber wenn wir unsere Prfer  vorher schon wissen. Aber die Uni bleibt und fair so ist es halt ...

----------


## outofhere

Hallo ihr lieben, wie sieht es denn aus? Hat es schon angefangen?

----------


## Kretschmann

Ich bin seit einer Woche durch. War die anstregendste Zeit bis jetzt in der Uni. Teilweise hat man sich zu viel Druck gemacht. In die praktische Woche bin ich ohne Vorbereitung reingegangen. War zwar ein "2 Min vor Abschluss noch polieren Ding" aber es hat fr Note "gut" gereicht. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, dass die Zeit so bemessen ist, dass kein einziger Fehler (Fehlguss, Modelle gebrochen, Prprand nicht richtig drauf oder Blasen im Kunststoff) einkalkuliert wird. Wichtig ist: fertig werden und nicht unbedingt viel zeit in kleinigkeiten reinstecken (z.B Hcker Fissuren bei der Brcke mssen jetzt nicht sonderlich perfekt aussehen.)

----------


## Handwerker

@Kretschmann 
Was msstet ihr denn machen ?

----------


## Kretschmann

Totale OK, Interims UK und eine Brcke.

----------


## Salzi19

Wir mussten damals nur eine einzige Brcke von 14 auf 16 machen  :Grinnnss!:   wurde aber soweit ich wei mittlerweile auch angepasst.

----------


## Handwerker

> Wir mussten damals nur eine einzige Brcke von 14 auf 16 machen   wurde aber soweit ich wei mittlerweile auch angepasst.


Oweija 
Das ist natrlich anspruchsvoll !!  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zahnfee12

Alter, warum msst ihr den so viel machen?  :Woow: 

Wir mussten zwei Verblendkronen auf 35 und 45, eine Vollgusskrone auf 46, Provi 35 und eine Michiganschiene fr den OK machen. 

Lief im Durchschnitt so lala, hatte leider extremes Pech mit meinen Prfern. Hab echt nur die Oberknaller-Professoren abbekommen und da wir diese nicht vorher erfahren, konnte man sich auf deren Forschungsgebiete auch nicht besonders vorbereiten. 
Naja, aber durch ist durch und bestanden ist bestanden.  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## outofhere

Glckwunsch zum bestandenen Physikum Zahnfee. Viel Spa in der Klinik!

----------


## Zahnfee12

Danke, outofhere!  :Grinnnss!:  

Der Phantom-III Kurs ist bei uns schon seit zwei Wochen wieder in Gange und macht bisher echt Spa!

----------


## outofhere

Das ist gut zu hren  :Smilie:  Dann hoffe ich mal in zwei Jahren mich daran erfreuen zu drfen  :Big Grin:

----------


## juwedmeh

Hey, drfte ich euch kurz stren? Gehe bald das Physikum an. Welche Bcher knntet Ihr mir empfehlen? Z.B fr zahnrztliche Propdeutik?

Vielen Dank!

----------

